# Ceramic tint, or leave alone?



## Ilovemycar (Feb 19, 2010)

Hello, first post here! (I hope I'm posting this in the correct sub-forum.) First of all, thanks for reading my query, and thanks to this site for offering a place to pick brains. I bought my first BMW last summer, in fact my first nice car period, hehe, and it's a gorgeous '08 335i coupe, space grey, saddle brown, aluminum trim, 6spd manual, and is utterly bare bones outside of the sport package. Anyways, I'm in love with the thing. 

My first question is this: do the stock windows block out 99% of UV like the tints do? 

The reason I ask is because the main reason for me to pay for nice tinting is to take care of the interior. 

I don't need privacy, I don't want to get fix it tickets, some heat blockage is nice but not absolutely necessary. If I go with a tint, I'm pretty sure I will go very light, as in 50-60%. 

I stopped into a tint shop today, after calling a couple of places, and checked out his samples of 60% Huper, 40% Llumar ceramics. He doesn't carry 3M. He doesn't have 50% Llumar in stock, but doesn't mind special ordering it if I wanted. The quotes, for all windows except windshield, were $325 for Llumar, and $375 for the HO. He would go 40%, when I asked, but in addition to the police concern, I figured that even 60% would still give me much improved heat blockage, at least as a ceramic, and yet my night visibility will remain minimally affected. (My BMW is driven more at night and/or weekends than not, as my daily driver is an old pickup). 

My second query: while I don't care too much about being hot, myself, heat won't do anything negative to my interior, would it? IOW, blocking UV is good enough, so to speak? (This is assuming that the heat isn't insane, for any length of time). 

Do I just save my money? I've never tinted any car before. Thanks!!!


----------



## Envious Eric (Dec 2, 2009)

thats kinda pricey IMO. Where are you located? check out signature tint (www.515tint.com) in costa mesa if you are around this area. Tell them Eric with Envious Detailing sent you!

They do really clean work and everything is computer cut! My xterra was done in only 1.5 hours where other places said at least 4 hours, even with an appointment


----------



## KNG FARM (Aug 23, 2009)

Good info Eric.

I was getting ready to get my car tinted over at The Tint Pros in HB. I will reach out to 515 now for a quote.


----------



## Envious Eric (Dec 2, 2009)

yeah for sure! You will be stoked!!! Make sure you talk to Kari and tell her I sent you, or Dave


----------



## Ilovemycar (Feb 19, 2010)

Envious Eric said:


> thats kinda pricey IMO. Where are you located? check out signature tint (www.515tint.com) in costa mesa if you are around this area. Tell them Eric with Envious Detailing sent you!
> 
> They do really clean work and everything is computer cut! My xterra was done in only 1.5 hours where other places said at least 4 hours, even with an appointment


Thanks for the recommendation.

I am still trying to learn if new tint will help the longevity of my interior. I think I have learned since my first post that my side windows being tempered inherently means there is already UV protection. I guess, atm, I am leaning towards saving my money . . . for a detail later this year.  I had my first detail the very week I purchase my car. Oh, I don't know.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

I hate tint. Your interior will be fine as long as you have covered or at least shaded parking and you keep it mostly clean.

Every time I buy a car with tint I rip it off. Some of the stuff is expensive, but it makes the cars look terrible to me.

Here is my trash I need to throw out.


----------



## Ilovemycar (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks for your opinion, BmW745On19's. I'm not big on the looks thing either, and in fact I'd want to keep it looking stock as possible, sorta. The 60% HO sample looks very, very light, but the guy said that it will indeed be a tad darker than the stock look. Anyways, I guess most of the damage might come through the windshield, anyhow? I'll keep my money for now, I guess.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Ilovemycar said:


> Thanks for your opinion, BmW745On19's. I'm not big on the looks thing either, and in fact I'd want to keep it looking stock as possible, sorta. The 60% HO sample looks very, very light, but the guy said that it will indeed be a tad darker than the stock look. Anyways, I guess most of the damage might come through the windshield, anyhow? I'll keep my money for now, I guess.


I don't mind tint if its very very light. The good tint is indeed the ceramic tint which blocks the bad UV rays but allows the light to pass through.

Anything below 50% is way too dark for my taste.

Porsche with 55%-

http://www.tintdude.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=56958

Honda with 50% on front window-

http://www.tintdude.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=56674

BMW with 80%-

http://www.tintdude.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=56020


----------



## Ilovemycar (Feb 19, 2010)

Thank you very much for the examples! Even the 80% is darker than I would have imagined (although I know so much of that is the angle and intensity of the sunlight). Hmmm. 

OTOH, the Honda side by side is particularly revealing, and that seems like a great compromise, overall. Well, I'll let you know if I go get tint! lol


----------



## Neutrinolad (Jun 23, 2009)

Ilovemycar said:


> Hello, first post here! (I hope I'm posting this in the correct sub-forum.) First of all, thanks for reading my query, and thanks to this site for offering a place to pick brains. I bought my first BMW last summer, in fact my first nice car period, hehe, and it's a gorgeous '08 335i coupe, space grey, saddle brown, aluminum trim, 6spd manual, and is utterly bare bones outside of the sport package. Anyways, I'm in love with the thing.
> 
> My first question is this: do the stock windows block out 99% of UV like the tints do?
> 
> ...


I just put Pinnacle 35 on my silver 335d. I think it looks great. I personally wouldn't go darker though.


----------



## Ilovemycar (Feb 19, 2010)

Ilovemycar said:


> Well, I'll let you know if I go get tint! lol


I'm a man of my word.  I finally got the tint yesterday. Llumar Air80, wrapped all the way around, including windshield. I am very happy with the job. I have to let it cure some more, and then I will work the matrix some more myself. If not to my satisfaction, they will cut some vinyl for me. The feller who did my tint said I'm the second person so far during the last 6 months who has done the air80 all the way around. The owner of the store came by afterwards, and says he wants me to return so he can make a youtube video of my vehicle.  This job was done at the same site that Envious Eric here recommended. Seems that everyone recommends this place.

I learned that this 80%, as the very lightest, actually has the very best UV performance of their selection. Using the bulb test, the stuff gave it up a tiny bit to the Wincos as far as heat, but they were much more similar than not when compared to zero tint. In CA, we are not allowed to have anything at all on the windshield, so I hope cops never notice.

Before the job, side. 









Before the job, rear.









Air80 & Wincos60 samples on the window. Yeah, it's subtle. The guy says it was his first time doing the side by side with these tints, as samples. You can barely make him out in the reflection.









Tinted, and here the bluish tint is more obvious.









Tinted front









Tinted rear


----------



## thespacecowboy (Jun 23, 2009)

Sigtint right? I think I recognize that bay  

I had mine done there two weeks ago. And if I look closely I think that's the blond receptionist...


----------



## Ilovemycar (Feb 19, 2010)

thespacecowboy said:


> Sigtint right? I think I recognize that bay
> 
> I had mine done there two weeks ago. And if I look closely I think that's the blond receptionist...


Right on both counts. What did you get for any/all of the windows? Happy with the job? Matrix fine enough for you? Just in time for summer, eh. :thumbup:


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Ilovemycar said:


> Right on both counts. What did you get for any/all of the windows? Happy with the job? Matrix fine enough for you? Just in time for summer, eh. :thumbup:


That tint looks real good. Is there a noticeable difference in cabin heat after sitting in the sun for a while?


----------



## Ilovemycar (Feb 19, 2010)

BmW745On19's said:


> That tint looks real good. Is there a noticeable difference in cabin heat after sitting in the sun for a while?


Thank you very much!

Well, the cabin was still warm inside after tinting (hey it was a pretty hot day), but the biggest difference I noticed was with the temperature of the black dash, by feel. You know, I had only made my mind to even ask about tinting the windshield on my drive down there on the freeway. I was thinking to myself, if I am driving towards the sun, man that's a lot of heat and UV entering the cabin, regardless of what all of the other windows have. (Also, I was sort of hoping that having a perfectly identical hue on all of the windows might help me succeed in being all the more incognito, but no verdict there yet for me.) So, on the drive there, the dash was _hot_. On the drive back, the dash was _cool_. That's a big difference.

You also reminded me that I think there is less road noise now! Am I imagining things? I think the windshield tint might be cutting down on wind noise there. Perhaps after more curing, with the water having fully evaporated or whatever, there will be less noise reduction, but, well, I am happy so far. Good thing it's a hot day today, as the car is sitting in my driveway to help the curing process. (I do hate leaving it outside the garage.)


----------



## thespacecowboy (Jun 23, 2009)

Ilovemycar said:


> Right on both counts. What did you get for any/all of the windows? Happy with the job? Matrix fine enough for you? Just in time for summer, eh. :thumbup:


Yep, pretty happy. I had llumar 35% all round, need to post some pics (promise)!

The only concern is the heated rear window lines are more visible when you are driving with car headlights behind you. This might be apparent with all tints, but the car lights kinda streak a little.

Service by the company was very good. Marked difference in heat - especially glad considering it was 93F last night at 7:30pm here


----------



## Envious Eric (Dec 2, 2009)

Nice man! glad they took care of you!

Thats Keri, the owners wife. she is who I deal with all the time. Super friendly and helpful!


----------



## Ilovemycar (Feb 19, 2010)

Envious Eric said:


> Nice man! glad they took care of you!
> 
> Thats Keri, the owners wife. she is who I deal with all the time. Super friendly and helpful!


Thank you Eric.

I don't think that's the wife. I assume the wife was the person with him when he stopped by in a smart car. (He says he's going to take off the existing tint, I think it was Wincos, and do the Air80 like me all around.)

If the blonde in the pic is related to the owner, I must assume she is the daughter. Does he have a daughter?

I believe whatever you say about Keri.


----------



## Ilovemycar (Feb 19, 2010)

thespacecowboy said:


> Yep, pretty happy. I had llumar 35% all round, need to post some pics (promise)!
> 
> The only concern is the heated rear window lines are more visible when you are driving with car headlights behind you. This might be apparent with all tints, but the car lights kinda streak a little.
> 
> Service by the company was very good. Marked difference in heat - especially glad considering it was 93F last night at 7:30pm here


Oh, thanks in advance for the pics.  So far, you're right about the rear window lines being visible/funky, at least as of yesterday. I haven't driven it yet today, but I just might momentarily.  But, even the front looked just a tad funky/distorted, which I know happens often the first few days or so. I'll see if it has improved tonight. Cheers.


----------



## Envious Eric (Dec 2, 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/profile.php?id=1020426927 - look at his married link, is that the blond from behind the desk? Thats his wife, she works there at the tint place and handles all the calls and runs the shop while he handles the mobile stuff


----------



## Ilovemycar (Feb 19, 2010)

Envious Eric said:


> http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/profile.php?id=1020426927 - look at his married link, is that the blond from behind the desk? Thats his wife, she works there at the tint place and handles all the calls and runs the shop while he handles the mobile stuff


The blonde woman in that pic is not the person who was working as receptionist. The person I was working with is also younger. The person was there both times I visited this store. Cheers. Thank you.


----------



## Envious Eric (Dec 2, 2009)

whaaaat...every single time I go in there its Keri. Havent been in there in a while, maybe they hired someone else. the only other time I spoke with someone else was when they were on vacation...

you have to give it to me though, a pic of a blonde from behind is hard to differentiate :dunno::dunno::dunno:


----------



## Ilovemycar (Feb 19, 2010)

Envious Eric said:


> whaaaat...every single time I go in there its Keri. Havent been in there in a while, maybe they hired someone else. the only other time I spoke with someone else was when they were on vacation...
> 
> you have to give it to me though, a pic of a blonde from behind is hard to differentiate :dunno::dunno::dunno:


Ok fine I'll give it to you. I'm going to hop in my car now. Bye.


----------



## DJOzma_FTW (Jan 17, 2010)

Have you noticed any interference with cell signals or anything with the Air 80's?


----------



## Ilovemycar (Feb 19, 2010)

DJOzma_FTW said:


> Have you noticed any interference with cell signals or anything with the Air 80's?


No, that's an issue that metallic tints are known for. Metallic has the advantage of being more reflective than other tints, helping out general solar rejection, so far as I know. However, I rarely talk in my car, which is not my daily, and even in my daily do I rarely talk. In any case, with ceramic, it's a non issue. Have no fear at all about that with ceramic or regular film tint.


----------



## DJOzma_FTW (Jan 17, 2010)

Ilovemycar said:


> No, that's an issue that metallic tints are known for. Metallic has the advantage of being more reflective than other tints, helping out general solar rejection, so far as I know. However, I rarely talk in my car, which is not my daily, and even in my daily do I rarely talk. In any case, with ceramic, it's a non issue. Have no fear at all about that with ceramic or regular film tint.


Thanks! I'm planning on tinting my car for the first time, so I'm trying to learn all I can. I'm looking for a light tint so the Air 80 is perfect! Do you have anything you don't like about them? And is the heat difference with and without these noticeable since they're a very light tint? Oh! Have the police noticed your windshield tint? I was planning on tinting all the way around as well.

Thanks!! :thumbup:


----------



## Ilovemycar (Feb 19, 2010)

DJOzma_FTW said:


> Thanks! I'm planning on tinting my car for the first time, so I'm trying to learn all I can. I'm looking for a light tint so the Air 80 is perfect! Do you have anything you don't like about them? And is the heat difference with and without these noticeable since they're a very light tint? Oh! Have the police noticed your windshield tint? I was planning on tinting all the way around as well.
> 
> Thanks!! :thumbup:


I cannot complain at all. The matrix/tint pairing on rear windshield can look better, but I never notice unless I first think about it, and then get up very close to it. This is an issue with any tint with these cars.

I've not been pulled over yet, so police haven't noticed. It is illegal here to have any sort of tint at all on the windshield. Lots of people still do. The guy doing my tint has it pretty dark actually, maybe like a 50 on the windshield, and so far so good for him.

The heat difference is noticeable, but . . ok you have a 3er, perhaps you've read some of the threads there started by Nordic Kat? The first has pics of my matrix, as well as discussion about how tint can only do so much with heat if it's out long enough.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=472376

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?p=5329459

I've done the heat lamp test with different tints at different stores enough times that I've forgotten how many. Well, this last time I did it with nothing, a 60% and my 80%. The 60% was subtly, yet clearly, better with heat rejection. However, compared to "nothing" they were like twins. Hope that helps.

Oh, what color is your car and interior? I was very lucky that the guy offered to do the samples right on my car. Then the choice became obvious.


----------



## DJOzma_FTW (Jan 17, 2010)

Ilovemycar said:


> I cannot complain at all. The matrix/tint pairing on rear windshield can look better, but I never notice unless I first think about it, and then get up very close to it. This is an issue with any tint with these cars.
> 
> I've not been pulled over yet, so police haven't noticed. It is illegal here to have any sort of tint at all on the windshield. Lots of people still do. The guy doing my tint has it pretty dark actually, maybe like a 50 on the windshield, and so far so good for him.
> 
> ...


I've read her discussions as well. I've got a cream beige interior. Would this go with a barbera red metallic exterior? Also, I've been thinking about trading in my barbera baby for a jet black F10 535i. It's sad and joyous at the very same time  But would this go along well with these colors, since it looks as though it has a bluish hue and all.


----------



## Ilovemycar (Feb 19, 2010)

DJOzma_FTW said:


> I've read her discussions as well. I've got a cream beige interior. Would this go with a barbera red metallic exterior? Also, I've been thinking about trading in my barbera baby for a jet black F10 535i. It's sad and joyous at the very same time  But would this go along well with these colors, since it looks as though it has a bluish hue and all.


That's tough, impossible for me to say. You will have to put a sample on that for sure, if possible. I like the Barbera, it is unique. Well, on one hand the Air80 is relatively transparent, but OTOH it does have some blue in it, and the Barbera is not exactly a neutral color.

I did ask what your interior was . . . but, ok, what I want to say is that I don't think that the Air80's blue hue is the best match for my saddle brown, looking in from the outside. The exterior is definitely the more important factor in terms of aesthetics, IMO. However, the interior plays a major role in how it looks on the _exterior_. If you get a black on black 535i, any tint will look darker than it would on your present car for example.

After a moment of mulling it over, I might go for something else besides the Air80 as a guess, to be safe. Something more neutral in hue, more of a gray, for your present car. I think anyways. Yes, the problem is it will be darker. But, maybe not necessarily sacrificing the incognito-factor, because blue may stand out on Barbera. Good luck.


----------



## DJOzma_FTW (Jan 17, 2010)

Ilovemycar said:


> That's tough, impossible for me to say. You will have to put a sample on that for sure, if possible. I like the Barbera, it is unique. Well, on one hand the Air80 is relatively transparent, but OTOH it does have some blue in it, and the Barbera is not exactly a neutral color.
> 
> I did ask what your interior was . . . but, ok, what I want to say is that I don't think that the Air80's blue hue is the best match for my saddle brown, looking in from the outside. The exterior is definitely the more important factor in terms of aesthetics, IMO. However, the interior plays a major role in how it looks on the _exterior_. If you get a black on black 535i, any tint will look darker than it would on your present car for example.
> 
> After a moment of mulling it over, I might go for something else besides the Air80 as a guess, to be safe. Something more neutral in hue, more of a gray, for your present car. I think anyways. Yes, the problem is it will be darker. But, maybe not necessarily sacrificing the incognito-factor, because blue may stand out on Barbera. Good luck.


I see. Well since my last post, I locked down a deal on a JB 535i w/ Venetian Beige int. I must say, it was hard letting go of my Babera Baby. It was sooooooooo beautiful and I loved the color combination and it kept turning heads left and right and.....ohhh my. Of all the cars I've owned, I had come to love my e92 the most.  :wahwah:

Back to the point.....uhh, ah yes. Would this go along better and have the most stock look with the less conspicuous Jet Black? I suppose I should do what you did and compare the various range of tints side by side to see what I fancy. But just to get an idea...

Oh! I got a quote for $480 for tinting all 'round. I know prices vary from town to town, but for a ballpark, is this respectable? Or should I shop around some more?


----------



## Ilovemycar (Feb 19, 2010)

DJOzma_FTW said:


> I see. Well since my last post, I locked down a deal on a JB 535i w/ Venetian Beige int. I must say, it was hard letting go of my Babera Baby. It was sooooooooo beautiful and I loved the color combination and it kept turning heads left and right and.....ohhh my. Of all the cars I've owned, I had come to love my e92 the most.  :wahwah:
> 
> Back to the point.....uhh, ah yes. Would this go along better and have the most stock look with the less conspicuous Jet Black? I suppose I should do what you did and compare the various range of tints side by side to see what I fancy. But just to get an idea...
> 
> Oh! I got a quote for $480 for tinting all 'round. I know prices vary from town to town, but for a ballpark, is this respectable? Or should I shop around some more?


I'm sorry, but congrats!  The 535i is a great car. When I first read JB, I thought it was tuned or something, lol, but I see, right, the jet black you were talking about.

$480 all around including windshield is less than I paid. And at least your rear windows are bigger than mine. When I was offered the bargain quote on my truck, they were saying the rears would be done at cost only, and then when I put two and two together, I realized that even film tint (even if Llumar) costs more than I suspected, which makes me wonder how much the nano stuff costs per sq ft.

However, when you are talking about nice bimmers, $50 here or there for a tint job is chump change IMO. It's not the price that really matters IMO (though it is to others), it's the quality of install and perhaps even more importantly the service/support you get afterwards. The place I did mine offers lifetime warranty. I can scratch mine to hell with a key, seat belt, watch, whatever, and they will replace it at no charge.

I don't know what the Venetian exactly looks like, but my guess is that Air80 will look superb on that car. :thumbup:


----------



## Envious Eric (Dec 2, 2009)

ilovemycar said:


> however, when you are talking about nice bimmers, $50 here or there for a tint job is chump change imo. It's not the price that really matters imo (though it is to others), it's the quality of install and perhaps even more importantly the service/support you get afterwards.


very well said


----------



## DJOzma_FTW (Jan 17, 2010)

Ilovemycar said:


> I'm sorry, but congrats!  The 535i is a great car. When I first read JB, I thought it was tuned or something, lol, but I see, right, the jet black you were talking about.
> 
> $480 all around including windshield is less than I paid. And at least your rear windows are bigger than mine. When I was offered the bargain quote on my truck, they were saying the rears would be done at cost only, and then when I put two and two together, I realized that even film tint (even if Llumar) costs more than I suspected, which makes me wonder how much the nano stuff costs per sq ft.
> 
> ...


I completely agree, $480 is nothing in the long run; quality is what's important. But I did completely overlook shop warranties. Thanks for mentioning it!!  Now I only have one whole month to look into tinting while I wait for the 5er. The wait is going to feel like AGES!


----------

